
Unicode Text Converter - panching
https://www.mytextconverter.com/
======
L3viathan
For the upside down text I believe I have a more sophisticated solution that
deals with diacritics correctly:
[https://tisch.ding.si](https://tisch.ding.si)

~~~
panching
Nice tool...but when converting hackernews to upside down its shows
(╯°□°）╯︵sʍǝuɹǝʞɔɐɥ

